# Fly Swap - TARPON PATTERNS! (limited spots!)



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

That time is nearly upon us!  Everyone has there go to patterns, and secrect flies for these beast so it should make for a good swap.  I am going to limit the number of applicants for a couple reasons.  Tarpon Flies are expensive to tie!  Using quality hooks, and the increased amount of material adds up.  

Patterns are not off limits.  Everyone has there own variation on each one so it's ok if two people tie the same fly pattern.  Hook Size 1/0 - 3/0.  I will open up a vote if people want to tie 2 fly patterns i.e. Surface/Suspender or Crab/Baitfish.


1. Skinny_Water (2 patterns)
2. John4224 (2 patterns)
3. MD (1 pattern)
4. Swchase. (1 pattern)
5. Tom T. (1 pattern)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Once we have the list filled and the vote on 1 or 2 patterns I will edit this post to include a shipping address and any rule changes.  

-Richard
[email protected]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Although interested, I'll probably sit this one out unless there isn't enough participation. I just don't fish for tarpon enough, and even though I've caught them on my own pattern, I haven't tried it enough to claim that it's truly effective.

I'll be watching with much interest though, since I've got a Boca Grande trip planned in a couple months.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Count me in. Two patterns would be fine with me. 

John


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

As I've only even jumped a Tarpon twice on spinning tackle and never even tried a fly on them, I guess I'll be sitting this one out too. Looking forward to following the thread though!


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

> As I've only even jumped a Tarpon twice on spinning tackle and never even tried a fly on them, I guess I'll be sitting this one out too. Looking forward to following the thread though!


I'm with you. Unfournatually I've never really targeted any tarpon. But I look forward to watching the thread to see what everyones going to come up. Atleast I'll get an idea what they like if I ever decide to go after any. Maybe next time it'll be something I could work with. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Put me in for one pattern


----------



## jdefishin (Jun 8, 2010)

count me in. It doesn't matter to me if I tie one or two patterns. whatever works for everybody.

Jack


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

1. Skinny_Water (2 patterns)
2. John4224 (2 patterns)
3. MD (1 pattern)
4. Swchase. (1 pattern)
5. Tom T. (1 pattern)
6. Jack E. (2 patterns)
7. Salty South
8.
9.
10.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

i am in with 1 pattern .


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a pattern  great to see you on here Jack!


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

In! 1 pattern


----------



## GOLDEN_TARPON (Jun 11, 2008)

let me know when we do the bonefish fly swap


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

1. Skinny_Water
2. John4224
3. MD
4. Swchase 
5. Tom T. 
6. Jack E. 
7. Salty South
8. Creekripper
9. Backwaterbeat
10. jared_simonetti

Locked down! It is going to be 10 flies for the swap!

Shipping information. Like the other fly swaps we have done. It has worked out really well if you go to usps and get a small flat rate box for the swap. Include an addition $5 in the box of flies to cover return shipping cost. Please lable the fies you tie with your SN! 

Richard Traugott
11025 Bristol Bay Dr. #707
Bradenton, FL three four two zero nine

PM me if ya have any questions


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Well sh*t on a twisted stick... It appears I'm a day late for the Tarpon swap.

Richard,

I'm planning on a few fly fishing trips to Little Gasparilla this year. Let me know if you want to go.

Bob


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

> In! 1 pattern


Baitbusters don't count, lol


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > In! 1 pattern
> 
> 
> Baitbusters don't count, lol


1up for MD


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

gaspirilla brings back painful memories.... :'(


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

open it up for a few more and i am IN!


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

when r these things due


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

End of the month, I want to have them delivered to everyone before the middle of March at the latest.

Everyone needs to think about what hooks they are using. I had a couple people concerned that they were putting in there best tarpon flies and $ hooks and were going to get back mustad 3407's. Tie with the hooks that you would use!


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

I only use the best baby...


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

3/0 aki's....


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Tarpon Bug 2/0


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

black & yellow black & yellow toad 2/0 mustad signature tarpon c68sz


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

same


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Black and Purple.  Mono eyes with green nail polish on 'em.


----------



## TomT (Mar 18, 2008)

Richard could you post up my fly can't remember my password for photo bucket


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Old Faithful....







[/img]







[/img]

low light, rollers, deeper water, dark water


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Re: WangAnchor


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't have a big tarpon bight (yet) in my region. Getting real inspired by these ties, though.  

Great fly swap, guys. Love the pictures.


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

all finished mailing them tomorrow


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Creekripper,
Cool photo!!

KMB


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

wait do we send 9 or 10? I'm going to mail them off tomorrow.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

10


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

got it


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

All done!







[/img]


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Popped em in the mail today.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Is everyone ready to chuck some fluff??


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Waiting for one more package and they will be shipped!


----------



## tarpoonloco (Nov 9, 2010)

Man I wish I could have got in on this one. Next one I want in for sure! I tie a mullet pattern that the tarpon can't pass on!


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

when r we getting these things spring is here


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I know. I will send them out tomorrow. I was short one box of flies, and half the people didn't put the SN on the flies so I can't call that person out. Also had a couple come in that did have addy's on them, or not legible so I will PM them.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I am one of the guys who forgot to put my sign in name on the flies... : Sorry, my bad.  I will gladly take any ribbing any one wants to dish out. ;D

Just in case I tied the chartreuse toads on the 0/2 hooks.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

poon- I tie the same one and I use an olive green sharpie and put stripes on it = pinfish


----------



## tarpoonloco (Nov 9, 2010)

I tie a greenback pattern also. These were done a few months ago when i first started tying flies they look A LOT better now!


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Just checking, did these go out yet?


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah when are we getting these?


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Got mine in the mail today, sweet flies fellas!


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

got mine they look good


----------

